# Crew available May 3rd



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Weather permitting, my brother and I are looking to get out. I am towing my boat to Pensacola, and will be fishing Florida waters through July 4, so looking to get on a few Texas trips when I'm in town. I am experienced, and my bro is somewhat knowledgeable and a quick learner...Please PM if you have any openings. Thanks in advance, Kevin....


----------

